# Need ID of mystery plant.



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I got this plant as a small little plantlet that hitchhiked on some _Anubias barteri v. nana_ that I bought a few months ago. Back then, it was just two leaves and a single long root. It's taken about 6-8 months for it to reach the size it is today.

This is the plant today. This is the best picture that I could get of it, for some reason it doesn't photograph well at all.

That's some H. difformis plantlets in the background and the leaves of C x willisii in the front of the photo.










The leaves are about two inches long, the stems an inch at most.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't decide if it's more likely to be _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ or _C. undulata_.

What do you think Paul?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am exactly in the same boat as you, Cavan. C. wendtii or C. undulata. Maybe when it gets bigger we cal tell more about it. Wendtii plants, when full sized, tend to have leaves that are broadest close to the base.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll wait a few more months until it gets some better growth and come back with more pictures.

I'm not usually a fan of C. wendtii or C. undulata, but I've sort of grown attached to this particular one, since I've grown it out from that tiny little thing that could have died at any moment.

Luckily it's already pretty much in the back of the 10 gallon and not in the foreground, so I don't have to move it in anticipation of it getting much bigger.


----------

